# Pflanzenrätsel 2015



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Pflanzenfreunde,
ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch gerade im Garten geht - so viel hat bei mir wohl noch nie auf einmal geblüht . das wäre doch ein guter Auftakt für ein neues Rätsel . Da ich kein Biologe bin, lege ich auch keinen Wert auf den exakten Namen - im Gegenteil - ich habe mich immer sehr über die posts der Experten hier im Forum gefreut. Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, hier kommen die ersten Kandidaten :
            
Der Fairniss halber sei noch angemerkt, dass die Pflanzen auch aktuell (noch) in der Blüte sind. Ich hab' mir auch Mühe gegeben, die Blätter mit erkennbar abzulichten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Rolf,

die Idee wieder mal ein Pflanzenrätsel zu starten hatte ich gestern auch schon Da muß ich halt mal warten bis deins von anderen hier gelöst ist

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank,
dann hoffe ich mal auf erste Tipps!


----------



## Nico84 (13. Mai 2015)

Moin,

3  -  Kirschlorbeer
4  - Schleifblume

LG Nico


----------



## fermate (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo, meine Tips sind:

1 Tulpe
5 wolliger __ Schneeball
6 Ginster

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

2 __ Sonnenröschen?, Rest wie meine Vorschreiber 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2015)

Wau,
da ist ja schon fast alles aufgelöst ! Damit bleibt nur noch Nr. 2 offen, was auch nicht die beste Aufnahme ist. Die Pflanze ist mit der Erdbeere verwandt, und die gibt es auch kleinblütig "in Gelb" als Unkraut. Sie hat ein Gewürz im Namen.


----------



## Lyliana (13. Mai 2015)

2 Ist dann __ Nelkenwurz.... die hab ich auch.. in gelb.. und als Erdbeerverwandte

Hast mir sogar erklärt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2015)

Hi,

der __ Schneeball ist aber kein heimischer sommergrüner wolliger Schneeball (Viburnum lantana) sondern ein immergrüner aus Asien, ein runzelblättriger Schneeball (Viburnum rhytidophyllum)

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank,
dann kannst Du ja weitermachen ! Das mit dem __ Schneeball stimmt, hätte ich selbst gar nicht mehr gewußt .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,

so, bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab was mitgebracht

viel Spaß beim Raten

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Also,
keine botanischen Namen (leider):
2) Kiefer
3) __ Lavendel
4) __ Küchenschelle
7) Knabenkraut
8) __ Buschwindröschen
9) Götterblume

petra


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

...boah Petra...ich bewundere Dich 
...außer 2 hätte ich nichts davon mit Namen gewusst!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Na ja,
nun warte doch erst einmal die Auflösung ab...alles vielleicht falsch.
Petra
Nummer 5) vielleicht eine Ehrenpreisart?
Geraten.
petra


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2015)

Mensch Kirstin,
jetzt hast du mich ganz nervös gemacht...
Nr. 4 kann auch eine __ Anemone sein.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,

zumindest die grobe Einteilung nach den Gattungen stimmen bei Petra bis auf die 5 und 8 schon mal. Mal schauen ob auch einer die "Feineinteilung" hinbekommt

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2015)

Könnte die 8 eine Päonie sein?
der __ Lavendel ist ein Schopflavendel, m.E nicht winterhart.
und die 6 hat noch keiner...hm sieht einer Spinnenblume ähnlich, oder?
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2015)

Hi Ina,

jepp, 3 ist der Schopflavendel (Lavendula stoechas). Der ist in der Tat nicht winterhart auch wenn er laufend als solches verkauft wird. Naturvorkommen liegen ja auch fast immer nur im direkten Küstenbereich


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo frank,
schön, dass es mit dem Rätsel weitergeht . Nr. 1 ist ein __ Nachtschatten, k. A., welcher . Nr. 5 sieht mir ganz nach einer "__ Jakobsleiter" aus. Nr. 8 erinnert irgendwie an ein __ Alpenveilchen, mit mehreren Blüten an einem Stängel ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2015)

Hi Rolf,

bei 5 haste Recht , somit wären also geklärt

Foto 1:

Foto 2: Kiefer (Aleppokiefer) - Pinus halepensis

Foto 3: Schopflavendel - Lavendula stoechas

Foto 4: gelbe Alpen-__ Kuhschelle - Pulsatilla alpina ssp. apifolia

Foto 5: __ Jakobsleiter - Polemonium caeruleum

Foto 6: __ Affodill - Aspodelus albus

Foto 7: __ Holunder-Knabenkraut - Dactylorhiza sambucina

Foto 8: Trollblume - Trollius asiaticus Hybride (gekauft letztes Jahr bei Pötschke als Trollius pumila)

Foto 9: Götterblume - Dodecatheon "meadia" (sollte es nach der Samenbestellung nach sein, ist aber wohl eher nen Dodecatheon pulchellum v. macrocarpum)


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank,
Nr. 6 habe ich ganz übersehen - das ist eine Steppenkerze (da gibt es ja viele Arten ... ). Bei Nr. 8 hätte ich auch wie Petra auf die Gattung Anemona getippt, es scheint aber ein __ Hahnenfuß zu sein (Ranunkel). Die Blätter sind da recht ähnlich, das Blatt am Blütenstängel und die Blüte selbst haben mich auf den Weg gebracht. Ich habe gerade einen "wilden gelben" aus dem Staudenbeet gerissen (nicht der kriechende, sondern ein etwas größerer, der sich bislang nur durch Aussamen wenig verbreitet).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2015)

Hi Rolf,

eine Steppenkerze ist das auf 6 net, gehört aber ebenfalls zur Familie Grasbaumgewächse

und die 8 ist schon ein Hahnenfußgewächs, aber weder ne __ Anemone noch ein __ Hahnenfuß

das erste ist kein Nachtschattengewächs, es gehört zu den Seidenpflanzengewächsen


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

Letzter Versuch. Unter Berücksichtigung deiner Tipps.
1) Hundswürger (was für ein Name), Cionura erecta
6) __ Affodill, Asphodelus alba
8) Trollblume
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2015)

Hi Petra,

damit fehlt dann nur noch die 1

MfG Frank


----------



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

Ooooch,
und dabei war ich mir bei 1) sooo sicher.
Petra
Aber jetzt fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2015)

da will ich die auch heimische 1 mal auflösen

__ Schwalbenwurz - Vincetoxicum hirundinaria

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (29. Mai 2015)

Ach,
hör sich doch genau so fürchterlich an: 'Hundsgiftgewächse'...muss ja so etwas wie der Hundswürger sein.
petra


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe zur Abwechslung auch mal ein kleines Rätsel.

Wer kann mir sagen zu welcher Pflanze diese Blüte gehört?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2015)

Hi Mirko,

ich schon, aber überlasse es mal anderen 
Schade das halt keine Blüte offen ist und die gelbliche Innenseite zeigt, aber das Bild von dieser Asparagaceae könnte man trotzdem gut für den passenden Lexika-Eintrag brauchen

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Aug. 2015)

Ja, im Gegensatz zu den nahen Verwandten die fast jeder im Garten haben dürfte, schließen sich die Blüten schon am Abend wieder. Da diese nicht zur Bestäubung auf Motten angewiesen sind.
Ich muss heute noch mal ein Bild einer geöffneten Blüte machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2015)

ich hab die ja vor 6-7 Jahren mal ausgesät. Aber wenn die so weiterwächst wie bisher wird die H. wohl erst auf meinem Grab blühen

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Aug. 2015)

Die blühen eigentlich verhältnismäßig zeitig, auf das Alter und die Größe der Pflanze bezogen. Was mich ein wenig stört. Die hätte können ruhig noch ein bisschen üppiger werden bevor sie blüht. Im Topf wachsen die allerdings mehr als langsam!  Also auspflanzen! Möglichst vollsonnig und trocken (vor allem im Winter). Meine Pflanze habe ich direkt unter einen großen Euonymus alatus gepflanzt und bekommt ab Ende Sept. auch noch einen Regen/Schneeschutz. Mit der Winterhärte ist das so eine Sache. Das muss ich noch austesten. Die letzten zwei Winter waren ja keine.


----------

